# Black Dog Designs - Jacket (free)



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://designsbyblackdog.blogspot.com/2007/06/stella-youll-need-6mm-us-10-needles-and.html

Enjoy.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ericka (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you. That's next on my knitting list - it looks great!


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks. Just what I like these days. No more tight fitting sweaters or pullovers.


----------



## Sailorgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this Link. The sweater is just what I am looking for. This will be my next project.


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Some very interesting projects on this site. Thanks!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you! I couldn't find a chest size though...


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Just what I am looking for. Thank you very much :thumbup:


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

This is a great designer! Thanks for the link.


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

I love it and want to make it but I don't find the size
I need a 1X or more thanks


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

Love it, ty


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

A great looking sweater. Wish it showed sizes also.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pretty, looks comfortable!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

What a nice jacket. Thanks!


----------

